# PHP "unable to allocate memory for pool"



## Pushrod (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm running FreeBSD 9 with ports built from a quite recent csup. I have a WordPress powered site that I host (sigh) and some pages return an empty response, because the httpd child process serving it exits on signal 11 with the error message in the subject line.

I found that it was happening on the home page, so I fixed it by installing all modules specified in extensions.ini. That fixed it. Now however, I don't know why some scripts within the depths of WordPress are still causing this. Any ideas?


----------



## mamalos (Sep 4, 2012)

Most probably you're rehosting an already working wordpress site? Try to install all php-extensions and wordpress-modules that were available in the previous installation. Tell php to log errors (error_log = /var/log/php/php.log in php.ini) and watch to see if you see any more errors.

Good luck.


----------



## Pushrod (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been pretty thorough with making sure that I have all PHP modules either compiled in, or defined in extensions.ini and existent as a file. This is still happening. Is there anything further I can do to narrow it down?


----------



## noobster (Sep 5, 2012)

I had the same problem with phpBB and disabling the apc module fixed it (apc.enabled="0" in php.ini).


----------



## Pushrod (Sep 5, 2012)

I just found the other active threads on this board about APC causing problems. I've disabled it to see if that helps. Thanks.


----------



## Pushrod (Sep 5, 2012)

Confirmed.


----------

